# 3-2-1 or no foil for baby back ribs? (want firm bark and tender center)



## bigsmokemd (Jun 13, 2017)

Planning on my first attempt at smoking ribs on my MES tomorrow, but not sure which route to go. My mother-in-law used the 3-2-1 method on her ribs, but they just never seem right to me. I have researched some on here about ribs, but only found people using no foil on spare ribs.

Is a no foil approach the way to go in order to get the results I'm looking for (firm bark with a tender center) with baby back ribs, or is there a secret to the 3-2-1 method to make them less fall-off-the-bone, but still able to bite clean?


----------



## stealthchef (Jun 13, 2017)

Here is my $.02. If bark is what you're focusing on I would _not_  wrap them. Reason being is when you wrap you're creating a bit of steam action, which is good for, say, a pork butt hitting the stall period. I like to wrap mine with a little butter, brown sugar, and honey (which I learned on here), and I still get a pretty good bark. Bark isn't my main focus with the ribs I usually make. However, bark is a huge deal to me when I make pulled pork so I hardly ever wrap those. 

Also, I wouldn't wrap in an electric smoker. The smaller internal space can get more humid than larger smokers.

If it were me, I would salt your ribs and wrap them for at least a couple hours in the fridge, then put your rub on (without salt in it), let that sit in the fridge for a couple hours so it turns into a sort of paste. Put that in your smoker. Just leave em naked, and leave em alone. Don't mop, or sauce or anything. That rub-paste will dry out and turn into an awesome bark.

Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2017)

Here is some I just did.

Very easy, you go by internal meat temp instead of time.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/263432/naked-ribs-no-rub-no-sauce

Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 13, 2017)

BBs are a 2-2-1 process, not 3-2-1. I'm a spare rib, no wrap guy though so follow Al's link for perfection.


----------



## b-one (Jun 13, 2017)

Rotisserie ribs are a great way to go as well. I don't go by time just start sampling!
I don't foil when I smoke them either and just go by the bend test or sample. I think you might as well make pp if you like fotb but to each there own.


----------



## scarps23 (Jun 13, 2017)

Good advice above. One other suggestion might be to cook at a higher temp to create bark quicker. 275 is top for mes. Maybe try 2-1-1 for time table and adjust as needed. Start checking after 2 1/2 hours. 

Also don't mop or spritz until bark has set. Try not using water in the pan. This should help set a bark if that is what it important to you. 

Stealthchef seems to have an easy good plan above to follow that should produce good ribs. Make sure you put salt on to create the paste he referenced. It will help them from drying out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsmokemd (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the advice!!!

Found out the ribs were in a solution in the package (oops) so used a saltless rub and threw in smoker at 225. Noticed that I have issues getting smoke after initial heat up (using hickory chips in the stock chip drawer). Checked after four hours and cranked up the heat to 250 to finish. Any advice on my smoke issue, or is lack of visible white or thin blue smoke just how the MES are?













IMG_0272.JPG



__ bigsmokemd
__ Jun 14, 2017





 after four hours


----------



## bigsmokemd (Jun 14, 2017)

After another 2 hours at 250 the IT got to 195 and was pulled (mainly because wife was hungry) Definitely not disappointed with the taste results!














IMG_0276.JPG



__ bigsmokemd
__ Jun 14, 2017


















IMG_0277.JPG



__ bigsmokemd
__ Jun 14, 2017


----------



## scarps23 (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks good to me. Could you taste the hickory smoke? Just rinse off solution with water. A lot of ribs are in solution when packed. 

Your mes isn't going to get a huge smoke ring. I wouldn't worry about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthchef (Jun 17, 2017)

That looks great bud! You don't need our advice.Looks like you need pats on the back more than advice. Roll smoke buddy!


----------

